# Boa VS Nami + Robin + Rebecca



## Finalbeta (Apr 25, 2015)

Boa Hancock fights these girls post skip

Bonus Scenario: Add Violet to team 2

What difficult?


----------



## DanElectro (Apr 25, 2015)




----------



## Captain Altintop (Apr 25, 2015)

Hancock's gonna fist them pretty hard till they get multiple orgasms ... 

Hancock wins low ( high ) diff.


----------



## Bernkastel (Apr 25, 2015)

Boa throws her heels right on Nami's and Rebecca's head killing them instantly and then proceed to rape Robin with Salome. Overall low-diff.
Violet won't change much.


----------



## ShadoLord (Apr 25, 2015)

He's a troll...


----------



## DoctorLaw (Apr 25, 2015)

This is one of the nastiest stomp fights I've encountered. Pre skip Luffy could solo those 3, hell, an injured pre skip Sanji can.


----------



## Grimsley (Apr 25, 2015)

hancock stomps


----------



## TheWiggian (Apr 25, 2015)

Hancock low diff.


----------



## Ruse (Apr 25, 2015)

Wow


----------



## Amol (Apr 25, 2015)

[sp]
It will be hot 
[sp]
It will be sexy 
[sp]
It will be heaven !
[sp]

[/sp]
[/sp]
[/sp]
[/sp]


----------



## TheLibrarian (Apr 25, 2015)

Boa Hancock kills them all and wins the Luffybowl.


----------



## Gohara (Apr 26, 2015)

1. Hancock wins with low to mid difficulty.  Hancock can defeat any of them in one blow if she lands a direct blow on them.  They have good evasive abilities so it may take a little while for Hancock to defeat them.  Robin may also land a blow or two on Hancock and with her giant body parts they aren't going to tickle.  Still, Hancock should win without much of a problem.  With her Observation Haki it won't take her that long to land blows on them, and once she does she should win handily.

2. Hancock wins with low to mid difficulty for the same reasoning as above really.


----------

